# Coding RNS310 to Bluetooth



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I have retrofitted a Volkswagen OEM Bluetooth unit to my Golf MK6 which has a factory RNS310 Navigation Radio fitted. The CAN BUS Gateway has been set using VCDS to show the bluetooth module present. All connectors are seated fine but when pressing the phone button the RNS310 just mutes as it did before and doesn't show the phone display. 

I have access to a car with an RNS510 and swapped this unit with the RNS310 in the problem car and the phone display is correctly selected by pressing the phone button on the unit. The phone pairs fine with both units (I hear the chime on connect), I just can't select the phone display on the RNS310. I had a look through the 37-Navigation channel in VCDS but see no documented settings I can change for the phone button.

Is there some setting which can be changed through VCDS for the RNS310 phone button to function correctly with the bluetooth unit fitted (not mute)? If anyone can assist, it would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## teerak2uk (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you selected 77 telephone when coding


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

teerak2uk said:


> Have you selected 77 telephone when coding


 Hi there, yes I have. 

After messaging the seller of my original device, he has informed me that the bluetooth module is different for the RNS310. Thought it was, but maybe not now... Thanks.


----------



## wildfirejc (Sep 19, 2011)

*Bluetooth problem with RNS310*

HI UKguy,

Just wondering if you ever sorted out your problem with the RNS310 not picking up the mobile phone you are pairing it up with?
Mine is not picking up the speakers - so although it is paired, I can't hear anything through my car speakers.

Could you suggest anything?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

I saw on auction company who recode RNS 310 for Bluetooth. have no idea what is going on with this, but look like its no so simple.


----------



## phil_w (Sep 24, 2011)

Very interested in knowing the exact part number of your installed RNS310?

We've just taken delivery of a new Golf VI at work which has had the RNS310 retrofitted by the dealer before delivery and my suspicion is that they have used old stock and fitted a gen 1 unit. I've fitted premium bluetooth and the MFD and steering wheel etc all work fine but there is no bluetooth interface on the head unit itself.

The RNS 310 says it is on Software 0231 and Hardware H15 which from my research is very out of date. Managed to get a V3 disc set form the dealer which has allowed the maps to use 7-digit postcodes but I wear hoping the unit might have updated its firmware at the same time like the Audi RNS-E does, but unless there's a secret button combination to press to put it in update mode then I don't think its going to work.

ANyone out there with any knowledge on this?

Cheers


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

RNS 315 or RNS 310 ? I thinkt that 315 have BT Inc unit. No need separate controler


----------



## phil_w (Sep 24, 2011)

RNS310 - I've fitted premium bluetooth separately.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Spacewalker said:


> RNS 315 or RNS 310 ? I thinkt that 315 have BT Inc unit. No need separate controler


Yes, the model year 2012 + US vehicles with the RNS-315 (1K0 035 274 B) have integral BT. They do not have a separate 77 module and the functions are similar to the 9W7 system.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

How easy is activate this internal BT ? Or is activate all the time ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

It is always active by default on the US cars ... but I didn't look to see if it can be turned off via coding so I'll take a look at that possibility. Bump this back up if I forget


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

wildfirejc said:


> HI UKguy,
> 
> Just wondering if you ever sorted out your problem with the RNS310 not picking up the mobile phone you are pairing it up with?
> Mine is not picking up the speakers - so although it is paired, I can't hear anything through my car speakers.
> ...


I think the problem in my case was that the bluetooth module wasn't compatible with the RNS310. It looks like a bluetooth module working with the RNS510 does not necessarily mean it will be backwards compatible with the RNS310. I think your case is different...


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi guys.

I'm preparing to retrofit the BT module to my car, but so far I just started to worry about it.
First of all - I have RNS310, BT module 3C8 035 730 A - III gen with rSAP.

In the coming days I will receive the harness and I will start the retrofit. 

My question is:
- is any chance, my RNS (for sure not 2011 or 12 model) will support the phonebook, dialing etc?
- how to pair the phone, when I have simple MFA (non-MaxiDot)? I just pair my bluetooth module in another car with MaxiDot, but in case of phone change there will be an issue...


----------



## starchaser (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to bring this up again.. 
Same issue here.. 
RNS 310 in combination with bluetooth module 5P0 862 335 B does not display the phone book (fitted in a Seat Altea - similar with Golf V). Everything works ok (well, except that the "phone" button on the steering wheel does not open the phone book on the MFA display and i can't answer a phone call by pressing it. The steering wheel is the 2010 + model, identical to Golf VI). 

Does anyone has ever seen an RNS 310 displaying the phone book? Because i've searched the internet up and down and there wasn't a single image og that.. Plenty of RNS 315, but nothing on 310. 

My personal guess is that i should try another bluetooth unit..Maybe the skoda unit 1Z0 035 729 B. 
Has anyone tried that? 

Thank you!


----------



## ulsc (May 26, 2012)

*RNS 310 bluettoh*

Hi ukguy 
Did you get a solution for your bluetoth problem? 
I have just bought a Bettle MJ 2012 and installed a RNS 310 sw 227 and a 5K0 035 730D BT module but cant get it working. 
Everything seems fine in the CAN GW but radio and MFA+ cant see it. 
Radio + Nav is being displayed fine in MFA+ 
Which module did you end up with? 

Regards from Denmark


----------



## Outrider6 (May 7, 2011)

*Internal BT Module Can be Turned Off*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> It is always active by default on the US cars ... but I didn't look to see if it can be turned off via coding so I'll take a look at that possibility. Bump this back up if I forget


I bought a US spec RNS-315 that was to be installed in a car without a factory BT option. The RNS-315 had been pulled from a car that had a separate BT module. In order to get the internal BT module to switch on, I had to use VCDS to access the 37 Nav controller and uncheck an option that said "make BT module inactive." I think it was the fourth position in the long coding string.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Outrider6 said:


> I bought a US spec RNS-315 that was to be installed in a car without a factory BT option. The RNS-315 had been pulled from a car that had a separate BT module. In order to get the internal BT module to switch on, I had to use VCDS to access the 37 Nav controller and uncheck an option that said "make BT module inactive." I think it was the fourth position in the long coding string.


Yes, in Byte 3 (which is the 4th position from left to right) "Telephone Transceiver/Bluetooth (Internal) inactive" is available in the long coding helper.


----------



## steveforr (Oct 6, 2018)

*Bluetooth module for RNS 310*

hi there,

Has anyone found a sutible bluetooth module that is compatible with VW's rns 310, could you please advise me what I would require and part numbers would be great.
I have a vw touran early 2010 model and I am trying to find a way of fitting a factory bluetooth

many thanks

steve


----------

